# xmas/new year



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

anybody out there in Scotland attending a get together over the festive period? I am a lone motorhomer, it would be nice to get the use of the van at this time of the year, for a change and be with like minded people.
Please get in touch if anyone knows of a meet.
gabbie


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think you have posted in the wrong section. It would be better in the rallies/meets or MH ChitChat section.

Johnny F


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi johnny,

perhaps they wants to keep it exclusive to hymer, n&b and associated family :wink: 

simon

ps i keep trying to persuade OH but it never happens and we stay at home watching same old rubbish eating and drinking lots. even worse with two weeks holiday.


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*xmas/new year camping in Scotland.*

thanks for your thoughts, it is a long boring time when we are all off for the two weeks here in scotland. It would be nice to decorate our vans and be together with like minded folks.
gabbie


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

*Re: xmas/new year camping in Scotland.*



gabbie said:


> thanks for your thoughts, it is a long boring time when we are all off for the two weeks here in scotland. It would be nice to decorate our vans and be together with like minded folks.
> gabbie


It would be great wouldn't it gabbie all tinselly and lovely. We are probably organising a rally at Dunbar in May 2009 details of which will be posted as soon as can get confirmation from Camping and caravanning club so keep an eye out for that!!!! I know its a bit away but will deffo be worth waiting for!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> ps i keep trying to persuade OH but it never happens
> 
> 
> > Know the feeling!!


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*x.mas/new year scotland*

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. I have booked a meet in Auchterarder, from boxing day to 3rd Jan. Plenty to do all day entertainment. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*New Yrs meet*

Hiya Gabbie,
Is the meet at Auchterader fully booked? We`ve been posting messages for ideas, with little success
I understand there is a `club` do at Peebles though.
Thanks
Rex and Denise


----------



## rivercity (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I am in Scotland also
We are heading to Kelso Showground 
for Xmas & New Year, been the past couple of years and always 
had a great time.
Rivercity


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*xmas/new year camping in Scotland.*

A meet at Auchterarder from boxin g day contact Brian Galbraith 0131 663 9237


----------



## rexos (Oct 16, 2006)

*New Years `do`*

Thanks folks for your ideas, have just been reminded by Denise, as we will be there for a few days, we need hook-up, for ,hair straighteners, etc.


----------



## gabbie (Feb 28, 2007)

*hogmanay scotland*

Hi everybody,
I did go away for new year, went to Auchterarder and it was great, the vans were all decorated, games and entertainment every day, really worth going to, the people were very friendly. People from as far a Manchester/ Birmingham and the Borders. i CERTAINLY WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR.


----------

